# Not authorized to perform operation (polkit authority not...

## zygikuleczka

Witam, 

Przy próbie zamontowania klikiem w pcmanfm pendriva/dysku/plyty otrzymuje taki błąd:

```
Not authorized to perform operation (polkit authority not available and caller is not uid 0)
```

```
eix polkit -I

[I] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

     Available versions:  

   (0)   (~)0.96^m[3] 0.105

   (obsolete)   0.102

   {{doc examples indicator +introspection}}

     Installed versions:  0.105(10:58:30 09/05/12)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PolicyKit

     Description:         A dbus session bus service that is used to bring up authentication dialogs

[D] sys-auth/polkit

     Available versions:  0.99-r1[2] (~)0.100[1] (~)0.100[2] (~)0.101[2] 0.104-r1 (~)0.105 (~)0.106 {{debug doc examples gtk +introspection kde lib32 nls pam systemd}}

     Installed versions:  0.107(12:30:04 08/14/12)(gtk introspection nls pam -examples -kde -selinux -systemd)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/polkit

     Description:         Policy framework for controlling privileges for system-wide services
```

```
[D] sys-fs/udisks

     Available versions:  

   (0)   1.0.4-r1^t 1.0.4-r2

   (2)   (~)1.97.0-r1 (~)1.98.0

   {{crypt debug doc +gptfdisk +introspection nls remote-access systemd}}

     Installed versions:  1.0.4-r3(10:59:14 09/05/12)(nls -debug -remote-access) 1.99.0-r1(2)(10:58:58 09/05/12)(crypt gptfdisk introspection -debug -systemd)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/udisks

     Description:         Daemon providing interfaces to work with storage devices
```

```
udisks --dump 

(udisks:24946): udisks-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
```

Co byście poradzili na to?

ps. próbowałem zmiany katalogu polkita, bo to jest proponowane gdzieniegdzie i nie pomogło.

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz wystartowany dbus?

----------

## zygikuleczka

Mam. 

```
dbus |      default 
```

i 

```
dbus-launch
```

w .xinitrc.

----------

## sebas86

Możesz zdradzić z jakiego środowiska graficznego korzystasz i z jakiego Display Managera?

----------

## zygikuleczka

Korzystam z fluxboxa, którego uruchamiam za pomocą: 

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch startfluxbox
```

----------

## sebas86

Hmmm, wygląda na to, że fluxbox nie umie utrzymać sesji lub czegoś brakuje. Sprawdzałeś czy sesja console kit jest aktywna (polecenie ck-list-sessions)?

Jeśli to nie problem możesz na szybko spróbować zainstalować GDM, aby wyeliminować inne problemy i kontynuować walkę.

Jeszcze jedna mała podpowiedź jaką znalazłem googlając (niestety nie mam działającego systemu pod ręką) to nieaktywna sesja dbus. Spróbuj w ten sposób (na podstawie http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Start_fluxbox_from_the_command_line): 

```
ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startfluxbox
```

----------

